# contact lenses



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi does anyone know if I can order contact lenses online and they deliver to Mallorca
cheers
musie x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

musie said:


> Hi does anyone know if I can order contact lenses online and they deliver to Mallorca
> cheers
> musie x


We have got some good offers from Letsbonus and Offerum in the past and we have also used
https://www.opticaiberica.com/
They have an English language option if you prefer.


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks there so cheap x


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Used this company for a few years Contact Lenses Online | Vision Direct UK


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe there are Specsavers in Mallorca and they can order lenses from anywhere for you.


----------

